# CHAT!



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im in the chatzy...chattering to myself... heres the link, if you wanna babble about dogs and stuff...

Chatzy - Dog discussion


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

No one is online to chat with


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Come on in!! The waters fine!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Bump, bored, in the chat if anyone wanna join...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Bumpity bump bump, there are people in there.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im in chat


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

bump......................


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm there.........


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im in chat


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK I'm trying it out


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im in!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

bump....
where is everyone?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im in the chat room....but no one is chatting! this is a chatastrophe lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i am alone in the room


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im in chat


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

i chatted in my pants excuse me...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im in chat


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I chattered chat all over the floor.....oh gross!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

CHAT _TING!_


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm there..........

Where are all of you???


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

im in come on guys its kinda dead where u all at!??


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im chattin with 2 hott mamas in chat.... come on in the waters nice LOL


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im in ..........


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

im in chat........


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm in.....


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Im in.............


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Here... I mean there


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

in, but most likely nt paying attention....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

im posted up in chat


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

BUMP..............I am aloooone


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

why am i always yellow in chat? everyone else is green yo.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

You can change your color before you log in.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Allll by myselllfff


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> Allll by myselllfff


aww i wish i could join you but i'm stuck at work!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Kinda lonely in here.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

COME CHAT!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

CHAT YO! !!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for banning me form chat I needed it


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Sorry, could not submit your input. Please try again later*.so I'm banned and's all good I got my own things going


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

it just did that to me to


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

here i thought you guys just didnt like me LOL... i was talking to myself!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm finale back


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

.......CHAT!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

all by myself


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im in the chat if anyone's bored


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

CHATMAN!...CHATMAN!....chaaatman!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Come on DOWN!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> Come on DOWN!


i'm in, where u at girl??


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

We's be chatting


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Chatzy - Dog discussion


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Clam Chatter Anyone? I used real clams...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Pardon me, but do you have any Chatpupon?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Where is everyone today?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

excuse me..i happen to be chattin


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

man its cold in here.... my teeth are chatterin.... better put it to good use.... CHAT!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

balhhh i am all alone again


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

wtf where is every one ?


----------

